# Checking status with TRN



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi

Everytime I try to check the status of my 189 application (with TRN number) on the page below I get a server error. It has been happening for the past two days 

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

Has anyone else faced this?


----------



## Pokie (Sep 17, 2013)

same problem i am experiencing. Are you under agent or you apply by yourself?


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

Just learned about that page. Gave it a shot. Gave me a "not available" message after hitting the Next button.

* DIY applicant here.


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

i am getting the same from last 20 days


----------



## Wasee (Aug 30, 2013)

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app 

please check this link , this should work 


regards,


----------



## Pokie (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Wasee. How can i check without password asking on the link that you gave. All i know is my TRN because i am under agent.


----------



## Wasee (Aug 30, 2013)

Pokie said:


> Hi Wasee. How can i check without password asking on the link that you gave. All i know is my TRN because i am under agent.


sorry dear, if you didn't have password and that information is with your agent then you cant login to that page...


----------



## Pokie (Sep 17, 2013)

too bad for me because my agent is slow. Thanks Wasee


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

Is there no other way to check with TRN .... I too am under an agent


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

Its shocking that the agent won't reveal the password for Ur own application! I applied through an agent too, but all passwords were shared. There's no way he can keep me away from my own information. Why don't U just ask him for it, dragonfly21? I don't see why he should deny it!


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

is there an alternative way to check status of the application without calling the agent?


----------

